# Clean and Shiny - New Week - New Premises - New Era



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Evening Everyone, 

We have been working hard behind the scenes and finally this week we will be moving to our new premises. We are moving out of Hook and will now be based in Aldershot in Hampshire. 

The new premises will give us more space to add new manufactures and also for us to continue our weekend Cars and Coffee events. We will also be opening a couple of Saturdays a month for those people who want to pop in and pick there gear up in person or who want to save postage. 

We will post up some progress shots of whats been happening as time goes on. 

We have also unveiled our new logo today which some of you have noticed on our social media pages and now on DW itself. We are really pleased with how it has come out I hope you guys agree. We have had our old logo in place since 2003 when we opened our doors to the public we havent changed it since so I think with the move now was a good time for the new era of Clean and Shiny. 

Finally as we said above as were moving you may find that if you call you may have to leave a message, we will get back to you asap. 

Cheers, 

John


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

looking on up for you, wish you all the luck in your new premises


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Best of luck with the move


----------

